# Long standpipe



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Came across this fine install today


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Just glad to see a trap, vent,and clean-out.

We're you inspecting or repairing


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Can you say wall fur out ...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Just glad to see a trap, vent,and clean-out. We're you inspecting or repairing


Inspecting, my install and repair days are over


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How hard would it be to snake through those 3 pressure 90°s? 

Easy enough fix though. Cut and cap the arm out of the tee, install male adapter in the c/o, multiple pressure 90's to swing joint it so it slaloms the studs.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Trap too far from fixture it serves. Vertical distance not to exceed 24" from fixture outlet to trap weir. 

Running traps are prohibited. {variation of the 'S' trap}.

Stack is supposed to be 3" per my code, not sure about Mass.

And maybe Mass. has the rule that the waste arm can't exceed 135 degrees in turns.

Did I miss any? Or are there some more code violations? He didn't just violate the code, he hijacked and murdered it.......:laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Trap too far from fixture it serves. Vertical distance not to exceed 24" from fixture outlet to trap weir. Running traps are prohibited. {variation of the 'S' trap}. Stack is supposed to be 3" per my code, not sure about Mass. And maybe Mass. has the rule that the waste arm can't exceed 135 degrees in turns. Did I miss any? Or are there some more code violations? He didn't just violate the code, he hijacked and murdered it.......:laughing:


 lol don't forget the pressure fittings on drainage. I wonder why the didn't arm the waist over so the trap would be under the box.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

That is awesome work! Like they had seen just enough proper plumbing to almost guess at it. It would have been just as easy to pipe it right the first time. Would be easy to move trap and Santee and revent it


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

No shock arresters on the laundry taps - just goes to show u every state /province - code is different. - why? I have seen the most crappiest bsck wards pipe and it always still works


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> lol don't forget the pressure fittings on drainage. I wonder why the didn't arm the waist over so the trap would be under the box.


Well hi did kind of, when I made him fix it.lol


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

At least the plumber used one step glue or forgot the q tips at home...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> At least the plumber used one step glue or forgot the q tips at home...


Ha, actually purple primer is not required here ( thank god) the guys I have to deal with have a hard enough time trying to make their work look good without that mess. It's primed with clear here


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Well hi did kind of, when I made him fix it.lol


Did you ask him wtf he was thinking? Was the guy licensed?


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks to me like someone decided to move the washer box after the rough. I am sure it went something like "you can just extend the piping no big deal".


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plumbdrum said:


> Well hi did kind of, when I made him fix it.lol


Did the original pass the leak test?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Isn't there a law in Mass. that prohibits anyone but a licensed plumber from installing plumbing system?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Did you ask him wtf he was thinking? Was the guy licensed?



No because I couldn't catch the guy that did it, the new plumber is going to correct it. It's a long story but short version a plumber pulled a permit for an apprentice (jackazz). This is my walk through for permit termination. I'll have to deal with the other guys afterwards. I have all their info for the state.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> Isn't there a law in Mass. that prohibits anyone but a licensed plumber from installing plumbing system?



Correct


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Those were the only fittings I had on the van at the time! Jeez guys! It drains RIGHT!


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Guy didnt know what he was doing obviously he tried though lol. You say Mass requires a master plumber. Does that prohibit a homeowner from pulling a permit and doing his own work?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Guy didnt know what he was doing obviously he tried though lol. You say Mass requires a master plumber. Does that prohibit a homeowner from pulling a permit and doing his own work?


Don't have to be a master in Mass. You can pull a permit and work for yourself as a journeyman, but you can't register apprentices or hire people to work for you.
Homeowners can't pull plumbing permits or do their own work in Mass.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

On a side note, it looks like they may be planning on finishing the walls. Looks to me like what we call a MI basement, a basement that is fieldstone/cement construction. Even with green board, that sounds like a bad idea IMHO.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Those were the only fittings I had on the van at the time! Jeez guys! It drains RIGHT!


lol try running a cable threw that one.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> lol try running a cable threw that one.


No kidding! I doubt a 3/8" would make it.. a 1/4" could make it...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> On a side note, it looks like they may be planning on finishing the walls. Looks to me like what we call a MI basement, a basement that is fieldstone/cement construction. Even with green board, that sounds like a bad idea IMHO.


Granite foundation are abundant in these parts.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

bct p&h said:


> Don't have to be a master in Mass. You can pull a permit and work for yourself as a journeyman, but you can't register apprentices or hire people to work for you.
> Homeowners can't pull plumbing permits or do their own work in Mass.


Thats so diferant there. So a journeyman can pull a permit on a plumbing Job? Dont you have contractor licences? A journeyman goes into buisness, but cant hire a hands on worker. I figured a Master Plumber would obtain a contracyors licsence and then go into buisness. Out here I dont think a journeyman can pull a permit unless he is employed or Autherized by a licensed contractor unless its his own property.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Thats so diferant there. So a journeyman can pull a permit on a plumbing Job? Dont you have contractor licences? A journeyman goes into buisness, but cant hire a hands on worker. I figured a Master Plumber would obtain a contracyors licsence and then go into buisness. Out here I dont think a journeyman can pull a permit unless he is employed or Autherized by a licensed contractor unless its his own property.


Mass has three tiers. 
Apprentice; can't work alone. Must be under the supervision of a journeyman at all times. Must work for 5 years and take 500 hours of class before being eligible to test for journeyman. Might be off on the school hours. When I was an apprentice it was 3 years 300 hours.

Journeyman; can work alone, pull permits and own a company. Cannot register an apprentice or have people work for his company. 1 year and 100 hours before being eligible to test for masters.

Master; more of a business type of license. He can hire people and register apprentices. You cannot work with the tools under this license alone. You must keep your journeyman license active to be in the field. Just another way for the state to get more money out of you. Obviously if you have your masters you passed the journeyman exam. I don't see the point in holding both licenses.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Mass has three tiers.
> Apprentice; can't work alone. Must be under the supervision of a journeyman at all times. Must work for 5 years and take 500 hours of class before being eligible to test for journeyman. Might be off on the school hours. When I was an apprentice it was 3 years 300 hours.
> 
> Journeyman; can work alone, pull permits and own a company. Cannot register an apprentice or have people work for his company. 1 year and 100 hours before being eligible to test for masters.
> ...




Did you get the useless process pipe license? I drank the kool-aid and got it.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Did you get the useless process pipe license? I drank the kool-aid and got it.


Yup. Still don't know what it's actually for. I've asked a few inspectors and even they aren't quite sure. I know as soon as I let it go I'll figure out what it's for and need to use it.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Yup. Still don't know what it's actually for. I've asked a few inspectors and even they aren't quite sure. I know as soon as I let it go I'll figure out what it's for and need to use it.



I believe med gas, air lines, oil/hydraulic lines. Another way for the state to get money. I do kick myself now that I did not get the sheetmetal license, I didn't have the need for it at the time. I was already paying my master and journeyman in Ma and my RI master, I sId screw it


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> I believe med gas, air lines, oil/hydraulic lines. Another way for the state to get money. I do kick myself now that I did not get the sheetmetal license, I didn't have the need for it at the time. I was already paying my master and journeyman in Ma and my RI master, I sId screw it


The air, oil and hydraulic I can understand. I can't see why they would grandfather in on med gas. There is already a certification for that and I wouldn't want half the plumbers I know running med gas.
I was doing a renovation at a hospital and after I cut and moved an oxygen line I took a sawzall to the dead pipe. The maintenance guy had a **** fit because he thought I was still using the pipe I cut with the sawzall. I know a few guys that would.
All it takes is one little sliver of copper in the line to kill someone breathing it in.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Again not entirely sure what my master license is for if that makes any sense?$$$$$$$$


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

The Mass. system doesent sound too bad. Here in Ca only place I know of that supposedly requires a Journeyman lic. is Los Angeles city. When I tested for my c36 contractors lic in the early 90s It required 4 years experiance, the experiance could include being self employed in the trade with letters from customers or other contractors. Here in Ca. having a Contractors lic pretty much negates the need for any other cert. Many jobsites have crews of plumbers with no onethat is a Journeyman out there. Ive never heard of them having any problem operating this way. Im not a big fan of being regulated but I think we here in CA tend to be under regulated when it comes to running work. Also a homeowner can pull a permit run their own gas pipe whatever. Im not sure about electrical work ie, doing a meter change out


----------

